# Barebow Riser



## fingers81 (Apr 18, 2010)

Which riser would you choose the W&W CXT or a Bernardini and which Bernardini would you choose?


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Can't say a bad thing about my 27" Bernardini riser. Handles both barebow and Oly. style with ease and does either equally well.

John.


----------



## fingers81 (Apr 18, 2010)

limbwalker said:


> Can't say a bad thing about my 27" Bernardini riser. Handles both barebow and Oly. style with ease and does either equally well.
> 
> John.


What model do you have and which limbs are you using


----------



## cpdasso (Dec 14, 2009)

If you're looking for a lower cost solution ($364 on alternative), I own a Spig Explorer II and I highly recommend it. In this picture I have it set up olympic style, but you can see in the lower riser there are 2 attachment points for barebow weights. Spigarelli makes 200g (7oz) weights that fit inside of the holes in the riser.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

fingers81 said:


> What model do you have and which limbs are you using


Bernardini only has one 27" model - the Luxor. I use a variety of limbs on it, but have recently returned to my trusty (original) SKY limbs for use as a full Olympic recurve. When shooting barebow, the best limbs I ever tested were the Border Hex5's but unfortunately I dropped the bow and had the lower limb seperate on me after only a few days of testing. 

John.


----------



## Greg Bouras (Nov 17, 2006)

If it was going to be used for OR, my experience with the INNO would choose the CXT. With tha ability to add weight for barebow I would defenitely choose the CXT.


----------



## Greysides (Jun 10, 2009)

limbwalker said:


> Can't say a bad thing about my 27" Bernardini riser. Handles both barebow and Oly. style with ease and does either equally well.
> 
> John.





Greg Bouras said:


> If it was going to be used for OR, my experience with the INNO would choose the CXT. With tha ability to add weight for barebow I would defenitely choose the CXT.



There you are now. Back at the beginning. Spending that amount of money I'd make sure I tried both before choosing. Ultimately it's a personal choice.


----------



## Greg Bouras (Nov 17, 2006)

Greysides said:


> There you are now. Back at the beginning. Spending that amount of money I'd make sure I tried both before choosing. Ultimately it's a personal choice.



Sound advice indeed, however impractical when you reside in a land with such a wee size market
compared to our European counterparts.


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

fingers81 said:


> Which riser would you choose the W&W CXT or a Bernardini and which Bernardini would you choose?


..What is Your draw length??....The Bernardini NILO is pretty sweet, and is available in 23", 25", and the 27" Luxor.....I made a set of brass weights for my Nilo/Luxor, that are the same as the 4 stainless steel weights that came from Bernardini....Much heavier, and made the riser very bottom heavy....Sweet shooting bow......Jim


----------



## SBills (Jan 14, 2004)

If you are looking to shoot barebow I would buy a riser deigned with barebow shooting in mind. Though the Inno has add on weights, by the placement I don't get the idea that barebow consideration was at the forefront of the design.

Most any of the Italian riser manufactures have a riser designed with barebow in mind that either comes with or has the option of a weighting kit.

Do you need a 27" riser if not the 25" riser opens up many options such as Best and Spigarelli.

I currently shoot a luxor riser but have been playing with a Spig 650 club and would really like to get some long limbs to compare it head to head with the luxor.


----------



## fingers81 (Apr 18, 2010)

My draw length is 29 or 30. I would like to get a strictly only BB riser cuz who am I kidding I am never going to make it to the Olympics so why waste all that money on that setup might as well have fun with BB. My coach is encouraging me more towards BB anyways so thats the route i'm gonna go. There is one guy with a Luxor who shots at my range maybe I can pic his brain about it. Plus you dont need a $$$$$ riser to win I know a guy who won a World Championship with a old pink bow with mismatched limbs.


----------



## fingers81 (Apr 18, 2010)

I should just get an Aladin LOL JUST KIDDING


----------



## Greysides (Jun 10, 2009)

fingers81 said:


> I should just get an *Aladin* LOL JUST KIDDING


Just get the lamp. All problems sorted.


----------



## zal (May 1, 2007)

I'd get Best Zenit or Zenit Barebow. Sort of middle ground solution.


----------



## drtyrrel (Aug 26, 2007)

Does anybody know If a standard Hoyt grip will fit a Spigarelli or a Best riser ?


----------



## Greysides (Jun 10, 2009)

zal said:


> I'd get Best Zenit or Zenit Barebow. Sort of middle ground solution.


I presume the second 'Zenit' is meant to read 'Moon'.

I'd agree but say the Moon (heavier) is leaning more towards barebow while the Spigarelli Explorer (lighter) is leaning toward Olympic style.




drtyrrel said:


> Does anybody know If a standard Hoyt grip will fit a Spigarelli or a Best riser ?


We've a Spig Explorer I, Best Moon and Hoyt Gold Medalist at home. The grips are interchangable between them. 

I bought an Ergo and an Ortho grip from the modern Hoyt bows (Eclipse style) to see if I could marry them, realistically, 'no go'. 
The older grips cover more of the side of the metal handle than the more modern and the architecture where the top of the grip meets the handle is different too.


----------



## zal (May 1, 2007)

Greysides said:


> I presume the second 'Zenit' is meant to read 'Moon'.


No, Zenit barebow version (which might be rare as hell but still exists)


----------



## Floxter (Sep 13, 2002)

I have both a Spigarelli Explorer II and Best Zenit in barebow versions. In my opinion the Spigarelli offers better value for the money without sacrificing any quality. It also offers advantages the Zenit doesn't. And yes, the Spigarelli will accept Hoyt grips, altho I have Jager grips on both.


----------



## SBills (Jan 14, 2004)

I have used Hoyt "Avalon style" grips on two Best risers and a Spig 650. The grip had to be fixed with 2 sided tape on the 650. No screw hole.


----------



## drtyrrel (Aug 26, 2007)

thank you. I use the same Jager Best style grip on my Hoyt matrix and DAS elite. Something I look for when I consider buying a differant riser.


----------



## drtyrrel (Aug 26, 2007)

"In my opinion the Spigarelli offers better value for the money without sacrificing any quality. It also offers advantages the Zenit doesn't."

What are these advantages ? 

Scooter are you using the riser weights on you Club ? I handled one and it felt very heavy even without the weights installed . I like a heavy riser but I'm not sure if I could handle one that heavy ?


----------



## cpdasso (Dec 14, 2009)

drtyrrel said:


> Does anybody know If a standard Hoyt grip will fit a Spigarelli or a Best riser ?


Be careful with the Explorer II - apparently a Hoyt Matrix style grip fits the old explorer, but when I ordered my Jager grip for the Exploer II, it didn't fit. It took me 45 mins with my dremel to make the grip fit, and then I had to cut it down along the top.


----------



## Arcus (Jul 7, 2005)

SBills said:


> I have used Hoyt "Avalon style" grips on two Best risers and a Spig 650. The grip had to be fixed with 2 sided tape on the 650. No screw hole.


Similar for me. My 650 needs double-sided tape to accept the Hoyt Gold Medalist grip.


----------



## Arcus (Jul 7, 2005)

drtyrrel said:


> Scooter are you using the riser weights on you Club ? I handled one and it felt very heavy even without the weights installed . I like a heavy riser but I'm not sure if I could handle one that heavy ?


Though you asked Scooter, I'll also chime in. Yes, at first it felt heavy to me, too, but if you shoot it frequently, you'll probably quickly get used to it and even work up to using the weights. It has great balance - doesn't rotate forward or backward after the shot. Just sits there.


----------



## drtyrrel (Aug 26, 2007)

Thanks Arcus. I shot one a few years back and it had a nice feel to it .


----------



## K31Scout (Sep 17, 2003)

drtyrrel said:


> "In my opinion the Spigarelli offers better value for the money without sacrificing any quality. It also offers advantages the Zenit doesn't."
> 
> What are these advantages ?


Explorer comes with a nice rest. It also comes with a clicker. The barebow weights can be off set on the riser to better balance it, especially if you cant the bow. The weights can be set high or low on the riser as well.


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

I have three bows setup to FITA barebow standard: A Best Moon, Best Zenit and PSE Intrepid. The Moon and Zenit have 190 g Spigarelli barebow weights installed in the lower stabilizer bushings to help balance the bows. This is in additional to fully installed barebow weight kits in the risers. I saw a recent video of my shooting and the Moon still tips back a bit after the shot. I could put either a 250 or 350 g Spigarelli weight in place of the 190.

The PSE Intrepid balances very well with a 350 g Spigarelli barebow weight in the lower stabilizer bushing. On the Interpid (like the X-Factor), the stabilizer screws into the tiller adjustement knob which sticks out about an inch from the bow. The fact that the weight sticks out further from the risers helps balance the bow better with less weight. As a result, this is my lightest weight setup. I have not had the bow tested with an official 12.2 cm ring but rough measurements indicate that it is probably right at the legal limit.

The Spigarelli barebow weights can be used to turn most risers into serviceable or better barebows. I have also used them on a Hoyt Gold Medalist and a KAP Winstar II. The Spigarelli weights come in 190, 250 and 350 g sizes. I saw a version that Lancaster carries that looks stackable. 

My success with the Intrepid has led me to consider whether weight is better applied to the stabilizer bushing rather than the lower end of the riser. Having the weight stick out from the bow provide a larger moment arm and should balance the bow with less weight. The issue is being able to install enough weight without violating the 12.2 cm rule.

Here is the FITA barebow rule from rule book 4 in case you are unfamiliar with it. The 12.2 cm rule is addressed at the end:

For Recurve and Bare Bow.
A bow of any type provided it subscribes to the accepted principle and meaning of
the word ‘bow’ as used in target archery, that is, an instrument consisting of a
handle (grip), riser (no shoot-through types are permitted) and two flexible limbs
each ending in a tip with a string nock. The bow is braced for use by a single string
attached directly between the two string nocks, and in operation is held in one hand
by its handle (grip) while the fingers of the other hand draw, hold back and release
the string.
9.3.1.1.1 Multi-coloured bow risers, and trademarks located on the inside
of the upper and lower limb are permitted.
9.3.1.1.2 Recurve: Risers including a brace are permitted provided the
brace does not consistently touch the athlete’s hand or wrist.
9.3.1.2 Bare Bow and Longbow only.
The bow as described above must be bare, except for the arrow rest, and free from
protrusions, sight marks, marks or blemishes or laminated pieces (within the bow
window area) which could be of use in aiming. The un-braced Bare Bow complete
with permitted accessories must be capable of passing through a hole or ring of
12.2cm inside diameter ± 0.5mm


----------



## fingers81 (Apr 18, 2010)

Dang money bags LOL I just want one bow for indoor and one for outdoor LOL


----------



## tigersdad (Jun 13, 2009)

*best ? barebow*

I have a Nilo 25" Bernadini riser -- elegance personified. I have shot the Spig 2001 and it does not compare to the Bernadini - have also shot a 27" Luxor and that was just so easy even with 42# limbs. I draw 29 in. For 3D work, I keep falling back on an old Hoyt T/D made in the 70's -lighter to tote around the course but no where as nice as the Nilo. In my opinion, if you go for a Nilo Bernadini - find a good brushed aluminum one - very classy. Hmm, maybe I need just one more glass of Kool-Aid. :darkbeer:


----------



## SBills (Jan 14, 2004)

drtyrrel said:


> Scooter are you using the riser weights on you Club ? I handled one and it felt very heavy even without the weights installed . I like a heavy riser but I'm not sure if I could handle one that heavy ?


I am not currently shooting it with the extra weight but may move up to it at least outdoors where wind comes into play. I just bought some new limbs to use outdoors so I will need to set it up for that next week.


----------



## drtyrrel (Aug 26, 2007)

I just traded my extra DAS Elite riser for a 25" Nilo Luxor. Very well made riser. I'm looking forward to setting it up and shooting it.


----------



## fingers81 (Apr 18, 2010)

drtyrrel said:


> I just traded my extra DAS Elite riser for a 25" Nilo Luxor. Very well made riser. I'm looking forward to setting it up and shooting it.


I thought the Luxor came only in 27"?


----------



## zal (May 1, 2007)

25" is just "nilo", 27" is "nilo luxor". There are differences, such as the grip and some geometries.

Personally, I'd just get a plain Zenit and put big enough weight in it. If I'd need more weight just fill the holes under the grip with lead. You can probably get 2nd hand zenits dirt cheap.


----------



## drtyrrel (Aug 26, 2007)

" I thought the Luxor came only in 27"? "

It does now but they did make one in 25" at one time. Maybe before the 27" model ? Mine is gold colored and has " Nilo Luxor " engraved in the sight window. It has the Nilo grip and the "click" limb adjustment .


----------



## SBills (Jan 14, 2004)

Correct. My Luxors are just Luxor not nilo luxor. I "think" later nilos do not have the click adjustment. The Luxor does as does the 21st.

Zal don't know about Finland but here in the colonies Zenits are pretty rare. One of the few I know of is one I sold to a fellow AT'r Gabe.


----------



## BloodyCactus (Feb 15, 2010)

SBills said:


> Zal don't know about Finland but here in the colonies Zenits are pretty rare. One of the few I know of is one I sold to a fellow AT'r Gabe.


when I bought my zenit, Best had only 1 colour left (black) and said they did not know when they were going to do another production run (note I got the 23" not the more common 25" so maybe they have heaps of 25" in the warehouse....)...


----------



## zal (May 1, 2007)

SBills said:


> Correct. My Luxors are just Luxor not nilo luxor. I "think" later nilos do not have the click adjustment. The Luxor does as does the 21st.
> 
> Zal don't know about Finland but here in the colonies Zenits are pretty rare. One of the few I know of is one I sold to a fellow AT'r Gabe.


Quite rare here too, I'd get one from any Italian shop that often have loads of them 2nd hand laying around.


----------

